# What do I need to build a 5x2x3 vivarium



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Could I have a link to where I can get what I need for building a vivarium that is 5x2x3 I live in Kingston upon Thames London. 
It is intended for a ackie monitor
Also what tools would I need


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

What tools and what materials? Depends on how good a viv you want really :2thumb:. E.g. do you just want a basic box with glass front, do you want it sealing for the substrate areas to prevent any damage to the wood, do you want specific timber types, etc. 

Roughly, for just a straight forward viv you'll need, two 5 x 2 sheets, a 5 x 3 sheet, a 5 x 1 sheet, 5 foot runners and two sheets of glass approx 2.5 foot by 2 foot. So two 8 x 4 sheets of timber will do you.

Tools......a handsaw, a screwdriver, a drill with 3mm pilot hole drill bit and a countersink drill bit, mastic gun, aquarium sealant, screws, tape measure, pencil, straight edge, set square......

I can help you out with designs and advice if needed.

Dave


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

2 8x4 sheets will be able to make a 6lx4hx2d viv but you may need more for more wood on the front so you wont need as much glass.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> 2 8x4 sheets will be able to make a 6lx4hx2d viv but you may need more for more wood on the front so you wont need as much glass.


Not really what he asked for though was it? 

Dave


----------

